
Startup Zenefits Under Scrutiny for Flouting Insurance Laws - smacktoward
http://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/zenefits-under-scrutiny-for-flouting-insurance-laws#.jtRmpzyAp
======
jeffwass
Quote from the article below. I'm curious - is this type of behaviour the YC-
encouraged way? Skirting laws and regulations to grow revenue? IIRC PG has
mentioned preferring founders who are willing to break the rules. Or are
startups like AirBnB and Zenefits the outliers?

\---

"I made like $15,000 in the time I was there, just on commissions. And I never
got my license," said an insurance salesperson who left Zenefits this summer.
She estimated she had more than 100 conversations with different customers
about insurance. "I took my test three times in a row, and I failed. They
still let me work."

Without her license, she had to improvise on calls with customers.

When faced with a tricky question, "I would just google it,” she said. She
would tell the customer, "Hold on one second, let me email the expert, he's on
the line, hold on one second, I'll get back to you.” But in reality, “I would
pick one of the first three links and I would just go off of that."

